# Rosario Dawson Quarterly Box *SPOILERS*



## Barbie Allen (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone else gotten their Rosario Dawson Quarterly box for December? 

The 'advent calendar' given a week before Christmas.

I feel like I just got taken. This is a box of… trash mostly. I only like a few items ( I won't name them so I don't spoil it for people )

And they promised something from Disney. That is not there. 

I am. so. p.o'd.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 21, 2014)

I want to see a picture of this one! Wasn't it supposed to have something like 30 items?


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 21, 2014)

Jennifer,  There is a spoiler pick on instagram at #18902 and on the quarterly box thread there is a list of all the items.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 21, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> I want to see a picture of this one! Wasn't it supposed to have something like 30 items?





Spoiler










from dragonflower092 on instagram


----------



## aw1505 (Dec 21, 2014)

vanstoj said:


> Jennifer, There is a spoiler pick on instagram at #18902 and on the quarterly box thread there is a list of all the items.


2 items I am happy about! A few things worth keeping, then most of the rest will go in the trash. Not the box I was expecting but l don't plan to send it back. That one item is worth the $50 to me.

Edited to add: I take back trashing most of the items, i need this box before Christmas for stocking stuffers and extras. Now to stalk the delivery truck.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, that actually looks pretty great to me?! Although given the theme and how long it took to ship, I can see why people would be upset about this coming so late. I liked this enough that I might actually try to get a restock of it...


----------



## Barbie Allen (Dec 21, 2014)

My issue is mainly the Advent thing. If it had actually come before December I could understand the throw-away items more.  I actually got a chunk of thread. lol 

The couple Items I do like are worth the 50.00 yes.. I don't plan to send it back. But there is a lot of 25 cent machine items in there.

I also didn't feel like this was anything personalized or that Rosario had anything to do with this box at all.

And I think I am just so sick of getting water bottles. Every single box seems to send a water bottle. I prob have about 25 by now.

This was my first quarterly box so I'm not really sure what I was expecting.. but I didn't expect to be throwing things in the garbage. I may be at the point now where I've subscribed to so many boxes in the last 2 years that I am running out of things to get that I am happy with. I already have almost everything they sent in this box so it's not as fun anymore…  Maybe I need a sub box break!


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

A CHUNK OF THREAD?

SERIOUSLY???


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 21, 2014)

There are some bizarre items, but I think the box is amazing and I wish I'd bought it. I would totally buy it if it came up on 'best of'.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 21, 2014)

Could have done without the filler stuff, but ... the two big items, just amazing. The big name brand is something I never really thought I'd see in a sub box, especially one at this price. I had no idea that Quarterly curators even had access to brands like that!


----------



## Barbie Allen (Dec 22, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> Could have done without the filler stuff, but ... the two big items, just amazing. The big name brand is something I never really thought I'd see in a sub box, especially one at this price. I had no idea that Quarterly curators even had access to brands like that!



That is true. I think I jumped the gun on getting ticked about it so quick. I like more items in it than I initially thought I would. It's growing on me for sure..  

But I wish they had gotten it to us in time to use it as an advent    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All that little junk would've made sense if it had gotten there in time. But also it should have been wrapped cause the point of an advent is to be surprised. Well whatever.. I think they aimed too high on this one.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 22, 2014)

I can see the C item being a big deal, but what was the other one that was supposed to be so good?


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 22, 2014)

Well my box just came a day earlier than FedEx predicted so I am happy. For the most part I am happy with this. All the filler stuff, I will probably toss, but what it came in I will definitely use. Love the item from C. I am happy about the WB as I haven't gotten one of those yet. I am also happy to try the stuff from the Honest Company. Considering I have returned 2 of my other Quarterly boxes this month, I am glad I get to keep one.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 22, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats so cool! I wan in the city the day Rosario and Chris Rock took that photo in Union Sq...so funny..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey y'all, I put a spoilers warning in the title so feel free to talk without using the spoilers tag!  :flowers:

Also moved this thread to the appropriate location (Quarterly Co subforum).


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 22, 2014)

I felt sad about missing this one, so I asked if there were any more available or if it would be on BoQ:



> Thanks for reaching out. Unfortunately we do not have any to buy at this time! However, I'd recommend checking back in after the holidays we we do expect to have some more in stock.


----------



## megabn (Dec 22, 2014)

I personally think this box was amazing and worth well above the $50 paid.  I had so much fun opening it and counting my 31 items to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 23, 2014)

I got my box today and did a quick look before I went to work. I honestly love it, well worth the 50 just for the one item which I planned on buying anyway.

Oh anyone else get a UA headband?


----------



## Skbjbarber (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes got the headband.....curious as to what the other "big" item is though other than the 'C' item which I love btw!!!!! Just wish I had known about it a week ago so I could have regifted it to my niece!


----------



## alliekers (Dec 23, 2014)

So I noticed the following note on Quarterly's site regarding Rosario's next box #18903:

"MY NEXT PACKAGE SHIPS IN JANUARY OF 2015. Stay tuned for the Love Box, coming your way at the top of 2015!"

As of last week it said it was shipping in February, now it appears to have been moved up to January. Do you guys think we'll get the next box so soon?


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 23, 2014)

No.  I'm counting on it shipping in March. It is Quarterly after all.  Have they ever met a shipping schedule?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 24, 2014)

I loved this box!  I loved the whole advent idea, too.  I do think that's what Rosario was going for and I bet she was disappointed it shipped late.

If the tote is from her studio 189, it's ridiculously expensive.  And I do mean ridiculous.  As in likely no one with an eye on their pocketbook would ever buy it.

Love the Coach wallet, did everyone get black?

I got a little nostalgic over some of the filler. My grandma used to always put chocolate coins in our stocking and silly noisemakers.  Those items have been repurposed into stocking suffers for my niece and nephew.

It was a lot of fun and I enjoyed every bit of it.  Sure, she didn't need to put those little things in.  But she did and I'm glad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got under Armour hair ties,  not hair bands.   Tags still on them for 9.99.  

This box was worth it!


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 24, 2014)

Ugh. My box is stuck somewhere in WY and the tracking hasn't updated since Sunday. So much for expedited shipping/delivery before Christmas. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 24, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Ugh. My box is stuck somewhere in WY and the tracking hasn't updated since Sunday. So much for expedited shipping/delivery before Christmas. &lt;_&lt;


Noooo!!  That sucks! That is... not good.  I hope its not lost :\


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Noooo!!  That sucks! That is... not good.  I hope its not lost :\


It showed up in Roseville, CA today... so thankfully it's not lost. But I'm definitely not getting it until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Claudia Solt (Dec 25, 2014)

I loved this box!! I was planning on using it for stocking stuffers and it was perfect. I also needed just one more gift for my daughter and the wallet fit the bill. Did everyone watch the jellybean video, it is really touching. The funniest thing is I remember having walnuts as ornaments as a kid but I can't for the life of me remember why...off to google.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 29, 2014)

Uggggghhh. I was super excited for this box but ive just gotten it and am extremely disappointed.

Small trinkety items bother me? The toys? Rent poster? Nope, nope, nope. It's just the the HIGH DOLLAR item, the Coach wristlet, doesn't fit my $&amp;!*&amp; phone!!! Seriously?? I realize not everyone has a smartphone, but a lot of people do and they're only getting bigger. This Won't fit the biggest selling phones right now iPhone 6 and 6 plus and the Samsung 4 and 5. This item went from being my favorite to the most useless. Who goes anywhere without a phone?? It's a safely issue, not a vanity issues. (Just like the stupid Sorial PS clutch. I can squeeze a phone and almost nothing else in there but at least it fits) stupid, stupid stupid. End of rant. Thanks for listening


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel your pain. That was my favorite thing so I ubsubscribed.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 30, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I feel your pain. That was my favorite thing so I ubsubscribed.


I really was trying to be openminded but i really can't think of a single reason to need cash and a credit card where I wouldnt also need a phone. In my house?? It just seems like complete common sense. Debating returning the box...


----------



## phanne (Dec 30, 2014)

I was able to squeeze my 6 into both pockets, it gets looser everytime I try. I figure It will "break in" like a pair of shoes. It's working so far.

WIthout the case, it fits perfectly.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 30, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Uggggghhh. I was super excited for this box but ive just gotten it and am extremely disappointed.
> 
> Small trinkety items bother me? The toys? Rent poster? Nope, nope, nope. It's just the the HIGH DOLLAR item, the Coach wristlet, doesn't fit my $&amp;!*&amp; phone!!! Seriously?? I realize not everyone has a smartphone, but a lot of people do and they're only getting bigger. This Won't fit the biggest selling phones right now iPhone 6 and 6 plus and the Samsung 4 and 5. This item went from being my favorite to the most useless. Who goes anywhere without a phone?? It's a safely issue, not a vanity issues. (Just like the stupid Sorial PS clutch. I can squeeze a phone and almost nothing else in there but at least it fits) stupid, stupid stupid. End of rant. Thanks for listening


I'm glad you mentioned that as I was thinking of swapping for it, but I guess there's no way it will fit my 6+.


----------



## fabgirl (Dec 30, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I'm glad you mentioned that as I was thinking of swapping for it, but I guess there's no way it will fit my 6+.


I think the 6+ is bigger than the 6? And the Samsung Galaxy 5? If so, it really probably won't. Mine *might* fit if I take it out of the case. In truth, I didn't try it without my slim Otterbox case, because I keep the case on all of the time. BC I've replaced waaayyyy too many screens on my IPhone 4s.
And I was surprised that with all of the love/hate posts, no one else had mention ed it as reason. So I sort of guessed it would fit...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 31, 2014)

The Samsung S5 doesn't fit, I just went and checked.  

Although it never even occurred to me to put my phone in the wristlet because I considered it more of a wallet.

It's too small to take anywhere by itself (for me at least) and it's not fancy enough to use as a clutch with an evening gown or cocktail dress.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 31, 2014)

I have an iPhone 6+ and an Otterbox case so I knew it definitely wasn't going to fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I think it's still great because it fits my keys and cards so if I want to just go out for a quick errand or whatever, it works nicely for that purpose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliekers (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks like the next box has been delayed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Previously the Quarterly site listed it as coming January, now it says it's coming in March. Whomp Whomp. And it's the "love" box. Hope it's not filled with Valentine's themed items, since it will be a month late. I know it'll be a good box but am bummed with the delays.


----------



## alliekers (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like the theme for this box has changed. Previously referred to as the "love" box on Quarterly's site, it's now being called the "5 Senses" box. Not sure what to expect, but the idea is intriguing.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 3, 2015)

Ugh, I hope they aren't just trying to repurpose the Pharrell Williams 5 senses box. 

http://www.bestofquarterly.com/shop/pharrell-senses-box


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ugh, I hope they aren't just trying to repurpose the Pharrell Williams 5 senses box.
> 
> http://www.bestofquarterly.com/shop/pharrell-senses-box


I was wondering that. I am going to wait for a spoiler before deciding whether to cancel her box.


----------



## alliekers (Feb 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ugh, I hope they aren't just trying to repurpose the Pharrell Williams 5 senses box.
> 
> http://www.bestofquarterly.com/shop/pharrell-senses-box


Yikes, I hadn't seen that box before. IMO $25 still looks to be asking too much for that box. I think Rosario will put out something better.


----------



## Traci Ann (Feb 3, 2015)

I was thinking of resubbing to roasio, but the coach purse and honest washes were my favorite items.


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 27, 2015)

I subscribed today to avoid the $5 shipping cost. I loved the bag in the last box and was so jealous that I didn't get it.


----------



## Jdesigns (Mar 2, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> No.  I'm counting on it shipping in March. It is Quarterly after all.  Have they ever met a shipping schedule?


Totally called it.. Does anyone know if its atill the "Love Box" theme? Anyone heard a peep on a spoiler? Havent seen Rosario or Quarterly mention anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jdesigns (Mar 2, 2015)

This is actually called the 5-senses box now.. No longer the love box.


----------



## biki (Mar 9, 2015)

This box has been so miss.  There's hardly any info about it and even on the letter from Rosario it just says she'll talk about it elsewhere... lame. This box is cancelled if spoilers aren't shared soon.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 9, 2015)

biki said:


> This box has been so miss.  There's hardly any info about it and even on the letter from Rosario it just says she'll talk about it elsewhere... lame. This box is cancelled if spoilers aren't shared soon.


I was going to get my first one - haven't been tracking it - does it seem like something that should be cancelled?


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been subscribed to this box since the first one and I love it. I still use my coach wallet everyday which is surprising since I change wallets and purses all the time. I find it worth it. That being said, I am concerned that I haven't heard a peep about spoilers yet and the last two had them. I hope she is still involved in this box.


----------



## Jdesigns (Mar 12, 2015)

Received a spoiler finally.. Idk: Rosario's next box is themed around spring focusing on the "Five Senses". Here's a behind the scenes look at one of the featured items. To make this box extra special, Rosario is working with a charity near and dear to her heart, the Lower Eastside Girls Club. The girls have been hard at work creating Seed Bombs for you to plant this spring.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 13, 2015)

Jdesigns said:


> Received a spoiler finally.. Idk: Rosario's next box is themed around spring focusing on the "Five Senses". Here's a behind the scenes look at one of the featured items. To make this box extra special, Rosario is working with a charity near and dear to her heart, the Lower Eastside Girls Club. The girls have been hard at work creating Seed Bombs for you to plant this spring.


while the angle is nice, for people who live in cities (and can't plant things) it isn't very useful. likely going to cancel (esp w/ how quarterly seems to be hitting only the $$ values we pay).


----------



## Jdesigns (Mar 14, 2015)

Seriously, I was hoping for the high value item spoiler.. Smh


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm feeling ready to cancel this box. their boxes have literally been literally at the value paid recently.  and she's including something that doesnt work for anyone living in a city.  what to do. what to do.


----------



## Lindsey Tischuk (Mar 30, 2015)

I just asked on twitter and they said the box should ship at the end of the week.  Are there any other spoilers... like good ones?


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 3, 2015)

I was just on the Quarterly site and I saw Pharell's "five senses" box. Yuck! What a bunch of junk. I hope Rosario's is better. Her last box (which I didn't get) was great, so I'm really hoping this one has a similar sense of style.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

She's had two good boxes so far.

pharrells boxes all suck. I don't even know why people get them.

Different strokes I guess.


----------



## AmryAnn (Apr 9, 2015)

Just got invoiced for Rosario's box!  Has anybody seen any spoilers except for the one plant thing?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2015)

Got mine invoice, too. I only know of the seed spoiler.


----------



## LindaF (Apr 9, 2015)

Just got billed.  This will be my first Quarterly box so I'm sort of excited but nervous since there haven't  been and spoilers.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Received mine also. Come on spoilers!


----------



## LindaF (Apr 13, 2015)

just got my fedex tracking number!!

4lbs


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 14, 2015)

Cant wait for someone to receive their bi"ox first and post.. Someone? Anyone?! Lol


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Mine has an estimated delivery if Friday but it's already in my state of Michigan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 15, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Mine has an estimated delivery if Friday but it's already in my state of Michigan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am waiting on this too and even though its currently in Michigan, I know it is going to head to Ohio before reaching me on the west coast of Michigan.  For some reason it goes to a hub in Bellville, MI and then usually heads to another in Ohio before coming back??? Darn smartpost!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> I am waiting on this too and even though its currently in Michigan, I know it is going to head to Ohio before reaching me on the west coast of Michigan. For some reason it goes to a hub in Bellville, MI and then usually heads to another in Ohio before coming back??? Darn smartpost!


 not sure why that does that for you! Mine is now at my post office so I hope it gets delivered tomorrow but says one to two days


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 15, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> not sure why that does that for you! Mine is now at my post office so I hope it gets delivered tomorrow but says one to two days


Hope they deliver for you tomorrow!  Can't wait to see what's inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> Hope they deliver for you tomorrow!  Can't wait to see what's inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wait. you're kidding me!?  Quarterly is now charging us...AND doing smartpost?! when they shipped for free, it was faster. ugh.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yup FedEx smartpost it is. I am soo surprised there is not spoilers already. I am usually one of the last ones to receive their box.


----------



## AmryAnn (Apr 16, 2015)

Mine is supposed to be here by Saturday but it's in town, so it's possible it could show up tomorrow.  I can't believe there isn't a spoiler to be found anywhere yet!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

mine's here. I'll update in a bit...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

Photos below  - There is literally no way to do spoiler with attaching photos below. I'm sorry. I tried. I cannot highlight the attachments.


----------



## Jdesigns (Apr 16, 2015)

Finally spoilers!!! Thank u for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you for posting! What is the brown cloth thing?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> Thank you for posting! What is the brown cloth thing?


pillowcase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 16, 2015)

hmmm...I....hmm, I think I am going to need to see this in person to decide....I see the pillowcase, an illume candle, poprocks (my family loves those things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), socks, empty travel bottles?, a bowl/cup, the Stella and Dot necklace...honest company something....the seed bombs, tea...and I think that looks like either a charging cord or beaded jewelry, lol.  Mine says it won't be here until Saturday...anyone else receive theirs and have any variations?  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 16, 2015)

I received my box. I love it. I received a really awesome pillowcase, soothing meditation tea, cheladon tea cup, seed bombs, pair of sock pandas, Stella and dot hope necklace, Creed waist beads from Ghana, I'll have to where those some other way because there to big but I love meaning behind them, illume candle in watermist, honest Co. Air and fabric freshener, and the little bottles aren't empty but are a haircare and body wash set from tara Smith!


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 16, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> I received my box. I love it. I received a really awesome pillowcase, soothing meditation tea, cheladon tea cup, seed bombs, pair of sock pandas, Stella and dot hope necklace, Creed waist beads from Ghana, I'll have to where those some other way because there to big but I love meaning behind them, illume candle in watermist, honest Co. Air and fabric freshener, and the little bottles aren't empty but are a haircare and body wash set from tara Smith!


Thanks, I think I am going to like it...I really love unique home items and whats not to love about tea, poprocks and socks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Ceed waist beads adjust and if u go to the website it explains what your beads want to attract. I will wear these during yoga and in the summer on the beach. The pillowcase is vibrant like pictured but designed with birds and will look great as decor pillow. The candle and the body care items smell amazing. So does the fabric freshener. I feel very content with this box. He hope necklace is dainty and I love it.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2015)

This box looks amazing! I think I'll be keeping it even with the $5 shipping.

Nina Garcia is on notice.... This box better be freaking amazing or I'm done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm for sure keeping Rosario but Nina better pull it out this time or its axed. I can find something else to appease me with that 100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 17, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> hmmm...I....hmm, I think I am going to need to see this in person to decide....I see the pillowcase, an illume candle, poprocks (my family loves those things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), socks, empty travel bottles?, a bowl/cup, the Stella and Dot necklace...honest company something....the seed bombs, tea...and I think that looks like either a charging cord or beaded jewelry, lol.  Mine says it won't be here until Saturday...anyone else receive theirs and have any variations?  Thanks for posting the pics!


You're very good!  close...looks like others covered you. Didnt have a lot of time to post. But I think ppl like photos anyways.  I would probably consider selling if i could cover box plus shipping. I'm so on item overload at the moment. YIKES.   Is it possible to have too many boxes coming in?  I'm definitely canceling - especially after shipping increases.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok, this is a sign that I get too many boxes.. I just read on MSA that this is a $50 box. LOL. I forgot and thought this was one of my $100 boxes.  Feeling better about it suddenly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 17, 2015)

If this was 100 I would have felt it needed a wow item worthy of the price point. At 50 this is one of my favs and I hope it sticks around for a while


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 18, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> If this was 100 I would have felt it needed a wow item worthy of the price point. At 50 this is one of my favs and I hope it sticks around for a while


I agree that you get some pretty cool things for $50...FFF is at the price point and I enjoy this box more I think.  That is if I ever get it....was suppose to be here today but its still on its way to the local PO so should be here Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just got my box and it was missing 3 items!! Is this normal for Quarterly? I've had one item missing from a sub box before, but never 3! I contacted customer service. Hopefully they will resolve the issue. This box is a huge disappointment to me. Last quarter's box looked great. This one, not so much.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 23, 2015)

I really liked this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There were enough things that I would use to make it worth it and I really like the Stella and Dot necklace. (and the teacup!)


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 30, 2015)

They resolved my issue. I'm really impressed by the speedy customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmryAnn (Jun 26, 2015)

Has anybody seen any spoilers for the July Rosario Dawson box? I've looked around a bit but can't find anything.  I've really enjoyed her boxes and am hoping for a fun summer box!


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Today I logged into my account to check the status of my Rosario box. I had noticed on Twitter, someone asked about time frame for the box to be shipped. They responded with we are working on getting information. When I logged into my account, I clicked on Rosario and it usually says shipping in July. It no longer listed a shipping month. When I go into my box charge account, it says expected shipping June 2015. I really hope something's not wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have not seen one spoiler yet for this box.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Today I logged into my account to check the status of my Rosario box. I had noticed on Twitter, someone asked about time frame for the box to be shipped. They responded with we are working on getting information. When I logged into my account, I clicked on Rosario and it usually says shipping in July. It no longer listed a shipping month. When I go into my box charge account, it says expected shipping June 2015. I really hope something's not wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I have not seen one spoiler yet for this box.


oh no, I hope it's still shipping! I'm not a subscriber but hope that for anyone who is, this box is still going to be delivered like it's suppose to be.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 13, 2015)

4 days ago quarterly tweeted that they are working out the details and will have an update for subscribers soon.  We all know that quarterly has a skewed sense of what "soon" means but at least it seems like this box hasn't been cancelled.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yup I read that tweet. What worries me is working out the "details". They never really clarified of those details was shipping or something else. This is one of my favorite subs so I am a bit nervous. Reminds me of the time when a lot of boxes got axed. Hoping this is not one of those that does.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2015)

Quarterly is terrible. Plain and simple. They also need to change their name.

The good thing is that the boxes that are good are *really* good. So they sort of make up for their awfulness. That and the fact that they don't charge until it ships.

But they really need new management.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Quarterly is terrible. Plain and simple. They also need to change their name.
> 
> The good thing is that the boxes that are good are *really* good. So they sort of make up for their awfulness. That and the fact that they don't charge until it ships.
> 
> But they really need new management.


Could not agree more.  Love the boxes, but the company is a mess.


----------



## penny13 (Jul 26, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Could not agree more.  Love the boxes, but the company is a mess.


Absolutely. I'm also (still) unhappy about all the policy changes they had. I really wonder when and if this box will ship - I'm also starting to think Quarterly should change their name to "Two or Three Times a Year-ly"


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2015)

Sooo.... Rosario isn't shipping til October now. Was the last box really in April?!


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey there! Received notification that my order was processed. Finally. Hoping for a wonderful box!


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Ps it's only November


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Doesn't look like we will get a Christmas box this year!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2015)

I cancelled because the theme was Endless Summer and I didn't want a bunch of sunscreen and sunhats in the Winter... buuuut FOMO is real...


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 6, 2015)

I did end up canceling Nina a week and half befor they charged because I wanted an MK bag. I stayed for Rosario just in case because I have been fond of her boxes. The endless summer theme, however, has me pretty bummed.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 10, 2015)

I got my box today!  I love Rosario Dawson's boxes!  It has a red with with stars batiked Studio 189 Apron, an Adinkra stamped cutting board (very small), a plantable sprout pencil... when it is used up you plant the stub to grow flowers, a tiny adinkra stamped recyled journal, champagne gummy bears made with Dom Perignon (fancy, keeping them away from the kids), honest company facial towelettes (I'm excited to try their new line), cherish artisty sugar scrub and a cherish artistry lip balm.  I love that she made two soaps with her friends for trick or treat.  They are totally cute little soaps.  Great fun box filled with lots of fun things.  

ETA:  In the letter it says this is the fourth and final collaboration between Studio 189 and Quarterly, so I suspect this is the last ever box from her.  I'm sad.  I have loved the others.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 10, 2015)

Aww, that is too bad.  This box really wasn't for me but I still liked seeing what was in it and watching all of you get excited about it.  I'm glad they seemed to have ditched the endless summer theme and made it more thanksgiving appropriate.


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm sad that this will be the last box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm


----------



## feisty1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Going to miss it!


----------

